# The Modern Honolulu sampler



## Jamtoft (Nov 9, 2021)

So we paid $2500 for 15,000 sampler points. We were told this would give us 3-6 weeks worth of stays at the Modern in Honolulu and a few others. However reading this site I am thinking that 15000 points will barely get me one week right or maybe not even that?

should I try and rescind if I even can?

thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2021)

Jamtoft said:


> So we paid $2500 for 15,000 sampler points. We were told this would give us 3-6 weeks worth of stays at the Modern in Honolulu and a few others. However reading this site I am thinking that 15000 points will barely get me one week right or maybe not even that?
> 
> should I try and rescind if I even can?
> 
> thanks


Rescind ASAP and research Diamond "The Club" points chart for week stays at the Modern in Honolulu.  This will give you the truth about how many points you will  need to book a week at this resort.  Good luck


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 9, 2021)

How are they coming along on the remodeling at the resort? The last time I checked they only had a bunch of studios with no kitchenette - unlike a normal timeshare that has at least one separate bedroom, kitchen/kitchenette, dining table, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamtoft (Nov 9, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Rescind ASAP and research Diamond "The Club" points chart for week stays at the Modern in Honolulu.  This will give you the truth about how many points you will  need to book a week at this resort.  Good luck



I tried searching that but the points chart for the Modern or even the Ashton Waikiki is not posted anywhere I am smart enough to find. We were thinking if we could get two weeks out of it then it is still a good deal. Can anyone look as see how many points it is to stay at either?


----------



## Jamtoft (Nov 9, 2021)

mjc775 said:


> How are they coming along on the remodeling at the resort? The last time I checked they only had a bunch of studios with no kitchenette - unlike a normal timeshare that has at least one separate bedroom, kitchen/kitchenette, dining table, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



they showed us 2 different 1 BR and a studio that have been remodeled. They said they were up to 36 rooms now fully remodeled for 1BR/studio. Now of course I assume that was probably a lie.

the rooms were amazing.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2021)

Can a Tugger Diamond owner research how many points are needed in a lower season and a high season to stay at this resort ?


----------



## Jamtoft (Nov 9, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Can a Tugger Diamond owner research how many points are needed in a lower season and a high season to stay at this resort ?



that would be amazing thank you pedro47!


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 9, 2021)

Here’s a screenshot from the member benefits guide when I downloaded it in mid-May. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamtoft (Nov 9, 2021)

mjc775 said:


> Here’s a screenshot from the member benefits guide when I downloaded it in mid-May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow… so we couldn’t even get the 1BR suite for a week for 15,000 points in low season. That is insane! My wife and I are very lucky to have found this site. Thank you so much! Rescinding tomorrow when we are home.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks you mjc775 for that screen shot.

To the OP, you now have your answer to your point questions.


----------



## FunnyFarm (Nov 14, 2021)

I bought a sampler at Poipu last November, returning in a few days on my owner week.
I was sold the sampler based on Modern, Poipu, Kaanapali and Cabo - no problem! (brochure pages included in my purchase packet)
I have been told, through many attempts, that there is _no availability_ for sampler reservations at Cabo, Poipu, Maui (haven't tried Modern) for the_ entirety of 2022_.
Intend to give them my opinion of their program in my upcoming scheduled mandatory sales presentation where they intend to sell me more product.  
Sure, don't you want to go to Vegas, Tennessee. or Arizona? we have plenty of space,   no thanks that's not what I was promised
Horrible way to treat a prospective buyer of your product, ...beginning with fabricated availability.
I hope you have better luck than I have had.


----------

